# [Droid 2] Does anyone know where to find a copy of Cyanogenmod 9 Beta?



## Mushu101606 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello, everyone. Firstly, I would like to apologize in advance if I seem like a newbie at Android Romming, I am. I just got my first Android phone three days ago. If there's a very obvious answer to this question, like an alternate way to achieve the results I'm looking for, I apologize for wasting your time. Secondly, I would like to thank you in advance for reading this. I realize that this is an old phone model, and there isn't as much support for it as it used to be.

I recently managed to scavenge a Droid 2 from a relative. I immediately transferred my suscription to it from my old phone, a BlackBerry Bold (which I also scavenged from a relative), because I a wanted to try out custom firmware, and maybe make some of my own based after some of the more popular ones out there. But for now, I just want to try out one to see if it's something worth investing time into, and to see if I'm capable of making my own. AOKP instantly caught my eye, and I found a way to install it on a Droid 2 with Cyanogenmod 9.

Unfortunately, it seems that I got into the Droid 2 Rom business about three months too late, as all the links for Cyanogenmod 9 beta for Droid 2 that I could find are dead. In fact, most of them pointed back to this website, Synibox, which is now up for sale. :\

I was wondering if anyone could point out a link for the download that is still active, or other possible ways to get AOKP on a Droid 2. Below is all the information that I believe to be relevant or helpful. I apologize in advance if I am missing anything, and will quickly post the information if I am notified.

Model: Motorola Droid 2 (A955)

Firmware: Stock 2.3.4 Gingerbread

Rooted: Yes

Recovery Manager: Clockworkmod

Thank you in advance.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

try my sd_shadow's(themib)[Collection] of Links For: Droid 2(a955) - 621 Roms


----------



## Mushu101606 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying so quickly! I am downloading file right now.


----------

